# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Jardineria >  Se plantan 156.000 nuevas flores en Barcelona.

## REEGE

*Fuente:efeverde.com*
Barcelona, 24 ago (EFE).- El Ayuntamiento de Barcelona va a plantar hasta el 9 de setiembre 156.000 nuevas flores de temporada para reemplazar las que hay en los espacios verdes de la ciudad.

Según un comunicado del consistorio, estas nuevas unidades de flores se repartirán por 274 lugares de la ciudad y cubrirán una superficie total de 7.699 metros cuadrados.

Esta plantación, que se produce tres veces al año -setiembre, noviembre y mayo-, permite garantizar la presencia de flores en las calles y plazas de la ciudad, adecuando las especies plantadas a la época del año.

En esta ocasión, las especies escogidas son la Begonia semperflores -de flor blanca y roja-, la Coleus blumei -con hojas de coloración variada-, la Petunia melange -también de coloración variada- y la Tagete patula -de tonos amarillos y naranjas-.

Rosales y flores de temporada. 

Esta selección responde a criterios cromáticos y paisajísticos ya que con estas especies se conseguirá un color más duradero, un abanico cromático más variado y un período de floración largo.

Paralelamente, el consistorio barcelonés ha aumentado en los últimos años la plantación de rosales y planta vivaz, así como la de arbustos y árboles con flores.

Actualmente, Barcelona dispone de 66.013 metros cuadrados de superficie con flores, 58.134 correspondientes a rosales y planta vivaz y 7.699 a flores de temporada.

----------


## ben-amar

> *Fuente:efeverde.com*
> Barcelona, 24 ago (EFE).-
> 
> Esta plantación, que se produce tres veces al año -setiembre, noviembre y mayo-, permite garantizar la presencia de flores en las calles y plazas de la ciudad, adecuando las especies plantadas a la época del año.
> 
> 
> Rosales y flores de temporada. 
> 
> *Esta selección responde a criterios cromáticos y paisajísticos* ya que con estas especies se conseguirá un color más duradero, un abanico cromático más variado y un período de floración largo.
> ...



Pues ya deberian utilizar otro criterio, como es la disponibilidad de agua y el consumo de la misma que necesitan estas plantas.
A veces hay que dejar de lado el colorido (de la bandera) o el paisaje (urbanistico).
Luego se les niega este mismo agua a los agricultores.

----------


## Salut

^^ No es que queden muchos agricultores en la zona, precisamente... pero sí que les vendría bien utilizar unas pocas técnicas de xerojardinería (jardinería de secano o muy poco riego), y más especies autóctonas para intentar preservar la (escasa) biodiversidad urbana.

Y es que las ciudades, además de ser un medio enormemente antropizado, siguen siendo un ecosistema que debemos cuidar.

----------

